

Pseudolocalization to Catch i18n Errors Early - franze
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/06/pseudolocalization-to-catch-i18n-errors.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoogleOpenSourceBlog+%28Google+Open+Source+Blog%29

======
zuppy
I'm doing it a little simpler and I think it's even easier to spot missed
translations. Let's say there's a text that translated in english would be:
'Please type your username and do something'. Instead of using plain english
as the source for the translations, I'm using something like this as source:
'TYPE_USERNAME_DO_SOMETHING'. Caps are very easy to spot.

